# س : كيف نحسب مدة شحن بطارية



## hamady (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :

1 - كيف نحسب مدة شحن بطارية سيارة 12 فولت 70 أمبير 
2-كم وات تستهلك البطارية حتى تنشحن بالكامل
3-اذا أردت تخزين البطارية ووقفها عن العمل ماذا أصنع كي لا تخرب
4- لماذ البطارية 70 امبير وتيار شحنها قد يكون 3 امبير
5-اذا اردت تصنيع شاحن بنفسي كم امبير يجب ان تكون المحولة (220-12) حتى تغطي سحب
(شحن البطارية ..... وات + تلفاز 95 وات + ريسفر 28وات + 4 لمبات 44 وات )

( الفكرة انه اثناء وجود الكهرباء في الشبكة فإن المحولة ستغذي كل ماسبق وعند انقطاع التيار
ستغطي البطارية بوجود انفرتر كل ما سبق (من دون الشحن طبعا) من دون ان يتوقف التلفاز )
يعني على مبدا ups الكمبيوتر 

6-دارة تقويم التيار تتألف من مكثف وديودان ما قيمة المكثف والديودات 

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يناير 2012)

أحى
هذه الموضوع وضع هنا أكثر من مرة كل ما عليك هو البحث!!


hamady قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 1 - كيف نحسب مدة شحن بطارية سيارة 12 فولت 70 أمبير


حسب التيار و حسب حالة البطارية فكلما قدمت البطارية تحتاج زمن أطول


> 2-كم وات تستهلك البطارية حتى تنشحن بالكامل


الفولت × التيار × الزمن


> 3-اذا أردت تخزين البطارية ووقفها عن العمل ماذا أصنع كي لا تخرب


الجأ لتعليمات الصانع فهى تختلف باختلاف النوع و هل بها سائل أم بدون خدمة الخ


> 4- لماذ البطارية 70 امبير وتيار شحنها قد يكون 3 امبير


الاسم خطأ فهى تسمى 70 أمبير - ساعة أى تعطى 7 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات و الأفضل أن يكون تيار الشحن 1/10 من السعة أى 7 أمبير و تأخذ من 10 إلى 12 ساعة أة أكثر لكن يمكن زيادة التيار لتقليل الزمن والعكس


> 5-اذا اردت تصنيع شاحن بنفسي كم امبير يجب ان تكون المحولة (220-12) حتى تغطي سحب
> (شحن البطارية ..... وات + تلفاز 95 وات + ريسفر 28وات + 4 لمبات 44 وات )


اضف سحب كل هذه الأجهزة


> ( الفكرة انه اثناء وجود الكهرباء في الشبكة فإن المحولة ستغذي كل ماسبق وعند انقطاع التيار
> ستغطي البطارية بوجود انفرتر كل ما سبق (من دون الشحن طبعا) من دون ان يتوقف التلفاز )
> يعني على مبدا ups الكمبيوتر
> 
> ...


لشحن البطارية لا تحتاج مكثفات و الدايودات حسب الأمبير


----------



## hamady (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله علما

♥ ماجد عباس محمد ♥ اسم من الصعب نسيانه في هذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## hamady (27 يناير 2012)

لحساب استطاعة البطارية هل نقول
70 امبير * 12 فولت = 840 وات

ام 7 امبير * 12 فولت = 84 وات



اذا كان تيار الشحن 3 امبير والبطارية 70 امبير هل نقول مدة الشحن

70/3= 23 ساعة بدءا من بطارية فارغة

وبالتالي تستهلك البطارية حتى تنشحن 
3 امبير * 12 فولت * 23 ساعة = 800 وات


----------



## قدرى عبدالرحمن (29 يناير 2012)

شكر خاص


----------

